# Tower Trax



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Gonna be going ride at tower trax in fluker, LA saturday. anyone gonna be out there? we are going to be be riding from 1:00 through the night.


----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

Wrong thread sorry


----------



## dirtyredneck (Jan 3, 2012)

ya i'll go


----------

